# Palladium movement



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2010)

Seems palladium is making a move higher, anyone know why? Seems I am glad that I decided not to sell mine.

thanks
jim


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2010)

I have noticed it as well. 

If anyone wants to sell (Steve and others, let me know how much).


Lou


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2010)

It is probably from this story;
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703685004575002481941822138.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_sections_markets

And the China news on car sales.


Jim


----------



## Irons (Jan 15, 2010)

james122964 said:


> Seems palladium is making a move higher, anyone know why? Seems I am glad that I decided not to sell mine.
> 
> thanks
> jim



The Investors:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/168050-etf-securities-plans-a-physical-palladium-etf


----------



## Oz (Jan 16, 2010)

Spot on Irons! 

They have been pricing in these new ETFs for a few weeks now. The novelty being that they are vaulting the PMs to back the paper, London has been doing this for a few years now. Having said that I have not looked into whether they are truly doing so as many “physical” ETFs use leased metals unbeknownst to many. As far as markets go it is perception that rules the price more so than physical, that will change.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Feb 4, 2010)

james122964 said:


> Seems palladium is making a move higher, anyone know why? Seems I am glad that I decided not to sell mine.
> 
> thanks
> jim


This is as good an article as I have read on the reason for the rise.
http://www.goldworld.com/articles/palladium-price-palladium+price/77


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 12, 2010)

Palladium will not absorb 900 times
its weight in Hydrogen (volume maybe?)


----------



## Irons (Feb 12, 2010)

Lino1406 said:


> Palladium will not absorb 900 times
> its weight in Hydrogen (volume maybe?)



It is volume. I have made that mistake before.


----------



## butcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, I didn't think Irons was capable of making mistakes :shock:


----------



## Offer (Feb 22, 2010)

I allways double check my own work because I know EVERYONE can make mistakes. The author made the mistake after writting the truth earlier in same article. In first part he states 900 x volume and then goes on to state 900 x weight. :lol:


----------



## Irons (Feb 23, 2010)

butcher said:


> Wow, I didn't think Irons was capable of making mistakes :shock:



My pain is your gain. 8)


----------

